# сводня



## Fortunio

Подскажите, пожалуйста, синоним (можно неприличный, даже матерный, но узнаваемый по первой букве) синоним к слову "сводня".
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Maroseika

Сводница, сутенер.


----------



## Fortunio

Спасибо, но мне требуется слово бранное, очень оскорбительное.


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> Спасибо, но мне требуется слово бранное, очень оскорбительное.



Не понимаю, что вы хотите. Если человека не оскорбляет слово сутенер, то почему его должен оскорбить его нецензурный синоним?


----------



## Saluton

Fortunio, словари синонимов есть для таких вещей. Вот этот хотя бы. Нет там бранных синонимов? Значит, нет.


----------



## Fortunio

Спасибо большое!
Эту задачку задал мне автор, книгу которого я имею несчастье переводить.
В повествовании от первого лица он пишет приблизительно так:
"По речам ее и повадкам я сразу понял, что передо мною m..."
То есть он считает непозволительным для себя воспроизводить это слово на бумаге. 
Непечатная лексика не мой конек, поэтому мне понадобилась помощь.


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> Спасибо большое!
> Эту задачку задал мне автор, книгу которого я имею несчастье переводить.
> В повествовании от первого лица он пишет приблизительно так:
> "По речам ее и повадкам я сразу понял, что передо мною m..."
> То есть он считает непозволительным для себя воспроизводить это слово на бумаге.
> Непечатная лексика не мой конек, поэтому мне понадобилась помощь.


А какое слово подразумевается в оригинале?


----------



## Fortunio

Сводня (maquerelle). В словарях это слово имеет помету "разг".


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> Сводня (maquerelle). В словарях это слово имеет помету "разг".


Тогда непонятно, зачем вам неприличный или даже матерный аналог. Между разговорными и неприличными словами - пропасть. "Сводня" точно так же отмечено в русских словарях как разговорное слово. Полиция в официальном рапорте ведь не напишет, что задержала на вокзале пять проституток и сводника, она напишет, что задержала сутенера.
А что за автор, если не секрет? Может быть, непечатность этого слова объясняется эпохой?


----------



## Fortunio

Да,  автор писал в восемнадцатом веке, и так он написал в своей рукописи, поэтому дело не в цензуре. Мне просто любопытно было найти что-то отличное от сводни, что хоть как-то объясняло бы сдержанность автора, потому что во многих других случаях он в выражениях не стесняется, а это слово он не позволяет себе написать целиком. 
И спасибо вам за ваши соображения.


----------



## Maroseika

В 18 веке наши авторы тоже были весьма церемонны, так что даже недописанного "дурака" можно, наверное, отыскать. 
Но в таком случае, можно было бы, наверное, написать "с..."? Русский читатель не догадается, что это сводня? А как же французский читатель догадается, что это невиннейшее maquerelle? Впрочем, можно облегчить задачу и написать "св...".


----------



## Fortunio

У Даля написано, что сводничать, сводникъ и сводня - слова бранныя, непристойныя. Наверное, так было и во Франции. И Даль там же предлагает см. _поножовецъ_, хотя, возможно, имелось в виду _поноровщикъ_.


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> У Даля написано, что сводничать, сводникъ и сводня - слова бранныя, непристойныя. Наверное, так было и во Франции. И Даль там же предлагает см. _поножовецъ_, хотя, возможно, имелось в виду _поноровщикъ_.



Странно, в моем Дале никаких поножовщиков и поноровщиков нет.
Но, между прочим, у Даля слово сводить имеет другое, более широкое значение - "быть посредником преступных связей".


----------



## Fortunio

У меня репринт 1994 г. с издания 1903-1909 гг. И в статье про "сводничать" написано:... быть посредником преступных (любовных) связей... Видимо, ваше издание Даля было кем-то отредактировано.
Эх, надо бы мне почаще к В.И. обращаться...


----------



## Maroseika

Скорее, редактированию подверглась ваша версия, потому что мой словарь воспроизводит  издание 1880-1882 гг. Видимо, к началу 20 века значение слова "сводничать" успело сузиться, потому что, например, Салтыков-Щедрин еще использует его в коммерческом значении:

Перестань заниматься кабаками, не подсиживай, не сводничай, сократи до минимума экскурсии в Кунавино, производи, а не маклери ― это до известной степени осадит тебя, утрет твои «слюни» и приведет в порядок твои утробные урчания. [М.Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. Убежище Монрепо (1878-1879)]


----------



## Fortunio

Спасибо, очень интересно.
Правда, я понимаю эту статью, как  ...преступных _и в том числе_ любовных связей, а не исключительно любовных.
Но, может быть, это неверно.
Редактировал и дополнял словарь Бодуэн де Куртене.


----------



## Nanon

Maroseika said:


> А как же французский читатель догадается, что это невиннейшее maquerelle? Впрочем, можно облегчить задачу и написать "св...".


Только по контексту (причем не без усилия). Мне припомнилось и другое, редко встречающееся слово _mérétrice _.


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> Только по контексту (причем не без усилия). Мне припомнилось и другое, редко встречающееся слово _mérétrice _.



Действительно, редкое. Даже CNTRL его не знает.


----------



## Nanon

Знает, знает. Но надо искать, ведь это устаревшее слово


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> Знает, знает. Но надо искать, ведь это устаревшее слово



Ох, я и забыл, что архаизмы там отдельно. Спасибо.
Получается, однако, что продвинутый француз может там и mauteris увидеть.


----------



## Nanon

Maroseika said:


> mauteris


----------

